# Baby declared dead revives inside coffin



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38584879/ns/world_news-americas/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one of those near misses you don't want to experience.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's terrible! Hopefully it's a freak occurrence.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Terrible, but how is that possible? Wouldn't they have to embalm her?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nope. That's an American/European thang.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was it really alive, or is it a zombaby?


----------

